

Building the Simple Enterprise - GVRV
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/07/building-the-simple-enterprise/

======
jsatok
Aaron's point around "building simple software takes vision and discipline"
really resonates with me. I've seen countless enterprise software tools that
are overcomplicated and cluttered with too many features, doing most poorly.

~~~
fiveo
I do wonder what "discipline" means. Cause it often depends on what the CEO
wants.

For me, as a software developer, discipline means TDD, repeatable process to
write code (no, it doesn't mean we should throw-away creativity).

~~~
kaylarose
To me, (as a "enterprise" developer), discipline means knowing when to say NO
to a feature. I think traditionally Enterprise software is developed with the
crazy "advanced" (5%) scenario in mind vs. the "regular" (95%) use cases.

Edit: Just re-read the article an realized he said the exact same thing (95%
vs 5%).

------
iuguy
From TFA:

"Take MySQL, who redefined the database market by offering a simpler database
for every developer in the world. They now own a huge chunk of the market
without having to compete with Oracle in the process."

Errr... Who owns MySQL? With little gems like that I'd really question the
author's ability to research his content, which would cause me to question the
validity of his position.

------
philiphodgen
Sorry to be a grumpy old fart about this article but it reeks of "I'm pimpin'
my company on Techcrunch!" Start with a valid (in fact, valuable) assertion
about simplicity in the enterprise. But follow it up with what?

>>>Look throughout your organization and find the areas where employees spend
a disproportionate amount of time or run into problems on a specific set of
tasks. Enabling technologies in these areas will pay huge dividends for your
organization.

This is approximately like telling me that if I want to be in the Hall of Fame
all I have to do is get 4 hits every 10 times out of bat. 40%! How hard can
that be?

EDIT - I am grumpy because I own a business and beating simplicity into
business processes is harder than getting my 6th grader to do homework.

